# Powerful LED Headlamp & Bikelight, 2 x 18650, 2 x XM-L2 soldered on copper



## sirpetr (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi all,
for long time I was only reading this forum and exploring other ideas. Now I am presenting you result of my hard work - my *Lucifer headlamp*. But let me first introduce myself. 
Many years ago, I fell in love with sport. I do all sport activities you can ever imagine - running, cross country cycling, orienteering, climbing, kayaking, cross country sking or triathlon. 
I am racing almost every week with totally more than 60 competitions a year, which lasts from 3 minutes to 24hours, during day or night. 

I struggled to find good strong light so I decided to built my own one. And I suceeded though It took more time than I thought at first - almost three years.
I have designed, programmed and machined most of it by myself. Now I have few friends which could help me with it as its too much to do for only one person.


*Lucifer headlamp & bikelight* - powerful, waterproof headlamp with high efficiency electronics, LEDs soldered directly on a piece of copper, intelligent user interface, powered by 2 li-ion 18650 cells. 


















*Key specifications:*


Maximum light output 1600lm
2 x XM-L2 leds - can be 5000K, 4000K or 3000K HiCRI, highest bin available
CNC milled body (hard) anodized, more colors possible
waterproof to 1m - IPX7
powered by two 18650 Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh li-ion cells
can be used with unprotected cells as batterycase has its own protection circuit with only 9 miliohms of resistance
2 x PMMA optics - any combination of 13°, 20° and 29° optics angle
in-house developed synchronous switching converter - high effeciency (>95%) with constant output, no PWM
intelligent user interface with 7 modes (very low, low, mid, high, boost, blinking mode, sos mode)
temperature protection, battery discharge protection, battery overcurrent protection and many more features


Full details on following link. I started crowdfunding campaign on Indiegogo (site like Kickstarter):
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lucifer-headlamp-bikelight/x/5581517


This is direct link to our 4 minutes video, where you can see what exactly our headlamp is and how its made:
https://vimeo.com/103687386


This is interactive simulator of our Lucifer headlamp. You can try user interface before deciding to buy :
http://www.luciferlights.net/interactive


This is our Lucifer Facebook page, please share with your friends. You can write in german, english or czech.
http://www.facebook.com/luciferlights



If you want one copy, support us through mentioned crowdfunding campaign.
Fell free to post comments and ask questions. You can also write me pm or email to [email protected]
Thanks for reading and sharing to your friends.
Peter


----------



## Street (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks very good. Two 18650 batteries on the tail, can be good solution for mountaineering and caving. What about the beam distance with combination of 13° and 29° optics?


----------



## sirpetr (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, combination of 13° and 29° produce really nice blend of throw and flood light. About the beam distance, I cannot tell you any exact numbers, but you can get some idea when looking at pictures on our interactive website. 

Here are some new pictures of our headband, bikemount and connectors.


----------



## sirpetr (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi all,
as you see, our crowdfunding campaign on Indiegogo.com wasnt sucessful. But despite this fact, we are *STARTING PRODUCTION* run of these beautiful Lucifer lights, as we got lot of feedback, encouraging responses and support from our sporting friends. During last three weeks we worked really hard to prepare production and cut down all unimportant costs.

Please, If anybody of you contributed to campaign, write me an email to *[email protected]* if you are still interested in buying Lucifer light. Delivery date 8th December is valid and the introductionary price ($110) also. Its also offer for anybody else who likes and wants to order this light.

We plan to start web blog to inform you about production progress and all details behind it. Also, we made some slight changes (higher waterproofness, lower total weight), which will make this product even better. We provide details later.


----------



## noroot (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi Peter,

I'm interested in buying one of your Lucifer lights, but sadly your advertised email adress is not working.... Are you still continuing with the process of bringing those lights into the market or has the project halted since your last message in this thread?

Hoping for an update and to hear from you!


----------



## sirpetr (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi and sorry for very late reply. We work these days very hard to complete our first 100pcs batch of headlamps and deliver them in December. We have all units sold now but we will make another batch during January if you are still interested. 
We will provide more information and pictures about our progress once we made our first batch completed.

About email returning back. In my last post I made mistake about writing proper email address. Correct one is: *[email protected] *


----------

